# Pumice question and Vicki question



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Traveled to my friend's house Friday to make soap this weekend. Had a question about how much pumice to add. Didn't have my password up there and tried to get my friend registered to this site Friday evening but wasn't able to get it approved while I was there. 

Wanted to know if I can get the account for my friend approved so we can get on the soap site from her house and I would like to know if anyone can tell me how much Pumice to add to half the WalMart Recipe. 

Thanks :biggrin


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't make a pumice soap that has pumice all the way through it. I make an inch thick pumice layer on top and I can't tell you how much since I don't measure it. GOod luck with the soap. Your post reminded me that I need to make more pumice soap since I have one bar left.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When you join the forum, if I don't recognize the name, it tells you to email me with a little about yourself, this way I know you aren't spam. Otherwise we would have more crazy loones on here than we do  Right now there are 15 members waiting to get on, of those 15 only about 25% will email me their info, the rest at the end of the month I email them and then if they still don't email I delete them.

I tried pumice, 1 teaspoon per pound of soap, it was super scrathy, I so prefer shredded loofa in my mechanics bar. It's scrachy but it isn't painful  Vicki


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe my email didn't go through. I emailed you and in the subject line said it was me and explained why I was wanting to get registered. However, I did get the automated reponse saying what her registered name and password was but that it was awaiting Administrator approval. Oh well... anyway, if we can get it registered then we will be able to get on from her house next time in case we have an "emergency"  . Thanks a bunch. 

Oh wow. I might have put too much pumice in it then. Because I just grabbed a little handful TWICE and threw it in the soap at trace and stirred it up. I may have the new sandpaper bar. The exfoliating bar that takes off 5 layers of skin. It' for Chuck so maybe he will shut up about me making him some with pumice in it now. 

p.s. I've noticed how many new people we have been getting on the board lately.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't change what the forum says to them as they register and really how many really read what you are agreeing to  So that part becomes a little of a hassle, plus when I do write them some are offended they have to have their real name, area of the country and breeds of goats in their signatures  Oh well. Sorry no did not get your email, just went an even checked my trash, sorry. PM me her user name an I will put her right through. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Maybe the coarseness of your pumice makes it scratchy? I used 2.25 oz FINE pumice (plus 4 tsp ground apricot kernels) in 60 oz of oils and the guys said it could have been scrubbier. Not wanting to add more I purchased a coarser grind. Haven't test it yet though.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I put 4 oz fine pumice in a 7 lb batch. It is an awesome soap! My husband is a mechanic and this is the first soap that really and truly gets all the grease and oil off his hands, including around the cuticles, etc. It's a great hand soap and I also use it in the shower--very exfoliating! I do avoid using it on the face.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

O.k. she's all signed up now. Thanks for your help Vicki.

Boy my house sure smells good with all that soap in there curing. Mmmm.....


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That works out to about the same ratio as mine, Whitney. These guys were used to Lava which I haven't used so no clue how scrubby that is. Dh likes it the way it is and my farmer neighbor does too. If I decide the coarse is too scrubby I hope I can grind it finer in the coffee grinder or something.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Lava soap is what I was trying to recreate with this recipe.  I think the lava soap probably does have a higher pumice/oil ratio. I would love to hear how you like the coarser pumice once you have tried it.


----------

